# كيفيه صناعه الكلور



## goky_8 (18 فبراير 2013)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*​*بدايه اشكر كل القائمين علي هذا العمل مما يعود علي الناس بالنفع ويجزي كل من يساعد خير انشاء الله....**
ارجو من اهل الخبره والمعرفه افادتي في طريقه صناعه الكلور الخام وشرح طريقه التصنيع بصوره سهله وميسره مع ذكر افضل المواد لصناعه كلور خام جيد ومسميات المواد الاوليه لسهوله شرائها من مصر وطبعا لو مكان البيع يبقي جزاكم الله خير وتسلسل الخطوات للحصول علي افضل النتائج انشاء الله
...........وشكرا جزيلا .,.,.,.,.,

*


----------



## goky_8 (20 فبراير 2013)

*السلام عليكم جميعا .....
وارجو افادتي من اهل المعرفه عن طريقه صناعه الكلور الخام............ وشكرا*


----------



## chemnoor (21 فبراير 2013)

يمكنك الاطلاع على الرابط التالي:http://newpast.net/software.ar/NaOClوأهلا بأي استفسار


----------

